# 28 Bhs



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Any intrest in a 2005 28bhs for 12,900 i will deliver up to 75 miles. please email [email protected] for questions and pics No BULL S*** please
This unit has 4 brand new Maxxis tires installed in June 09


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Hey jerry, Are u upgrading? anyway hope things are well with u all.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Good luck to you! Hope it sells quickly!


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

Good luck Jerry. Do you have your eye on anything yet?

kevin


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Posted 08 December 2009 - 03:58 PM

Any intrest in a 2005 28bhs for 12,900 i will deliver up to 75 miles. please email [email protected] for questions and pics No BULL S*** please
This unit has 4 brand new Maxxis tires installed in June 09 Attached thumbnail(s)


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

put this back at the top


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Come on guys this is a great trailer and must go in the next week or so new low price 12,000


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Good Luck but it is a tough time of year to sell used. How bad was the offer on trading it in?


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

pretty good really


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Guess I missed it....what are you buying to replace this Outback?

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Deciding between a heartland sundance 3200re or a sierra


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

We looked at a sierra at the rv show last year. It was close to our max weight, but it looked like everything we could want in a tt. Good luck jerry and hope to see u sometime this year


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

Very nice Jerry. Now, do you both like the same one?







Answer the question please!!!!!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Jerry, that Heartland unit looks real nice. I bet that would go fast at the annual Florida yard sale


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

H2oSprayer said:


> Jerry, that Heartland unit looks real nice. I bet that would go fast at the annual Florida yard sale


OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

